# Suche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Grotnak (7. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche eine Rolle der Auferstehung. Server am besten ein sehr bevölkerter Server. Fraktion ist egal.

mfg


----------



## Laines (7. März 2012)

kann dir gerne eine schicken wenn du magst,meld dich einfach per pn bei mir


----------



## Arnubis (7. März 2012)

Destromath, Horde? Ist reichlich bevölkert, wenn du eine rolle haben möchtest sag bescheid.

gerne auch erst morgen oder zum we hin


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Bitte nur Gebote und den Hinweis-Thread des Forums lesen.


----------



## DerFisch85 (7. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bitte nur Gebote und den Hinweis-Thread des Forums lesen.



Grad durch die Möglichkeit eines Transfers ist es recht schade, dass man keine Gesuche stellen darf. Ich muss jetzt bei jedem Angebot nach Fraktion/Server fragen, weil ich ja nicht ins Nirwana transen möchte.


----------



## Seridan (7. März 2012)

Hallo DerFisch,

Server Malfurion (PVE)
Bei Interesse sag kurz Bescheid.
Habe auf beiden Seiten Chars.

MfG


----------



## SaaD12 (7. März 2012)

Kann dir eine Rolle auf Blackrock Horde anbieten.

Server ist gut bevölkert


----------



## Glowfisch (7. März 2012)

Hi, habe einen 85 auf Aegwynn. Ist sehr gut bevölkert. Bei Interesse, schreib ne pn.


----------



## Kempa___ (7. März 2012)

Kann dir auch eine anbieten, Kil Jaeden, Allianz.


----------



## colt179 (7. März 2012)

Spiel auf madmorten wenn du lust hast schreib pn ,ich schick dir eine!


----------



## AGamersDay (7. März 2012)

hey, würde dich gern werben. spiele auf dem Server Eredar  Wenn Interesse, dann melde dich bei mir


----------



## hoti82 (8. März 2012)

haette ne rolle auf dem zirkel des zenarius gut bevölkerter allianz server

bei interesse w me


----------

